# Test to insert pictures Success!!!



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Well, the picture is HUGE but it is there. I will have to work on sizing now....LOL.

By the way this is my baby Trixie...she is dreaming of a White Christmas and the toys Santa Claus will bring her.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Molly:

This is what you inserted in your post:

h ttp://s452.photobucket

Not sure what this is, but it is definitely not the whole URL.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Very cute


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

To make an image smaller, insert width=200 or width=300 or whatever in the first img tag. It will look like this:

thenthefilename.jpg[ /width]

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Like this ^^^ put in the width (single space, please), then hit the preview button to see if it is the size you like, and you can adjust the size from there. 200 is a good size for book covers. Like Betsy says!


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

> By the way this is my baby Trixie...she is dreaming of a White Christmas and the toys Santa Claus will bring her.


 I'm not sure that's whats going on there. 

i kid i kid, cute dog


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

OMG! If you do that to a dog, I pitty your Kindle!



Spoiler



I am kidding


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have to defend myself.  I only do this to my dogs once a year.  It is their Christmas present to me.  I dress them up take their picture and make it into our Christmas card.  Otherwise they run around Naked!    They only wear collars or harnesses when we go out.  As for my Kindle...it still is wearing its original case.  Maybe I should crochet it a sweater...it might be cold...LOL.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

I was only teasing you.  Whatever you do to your pets in your house is your business as long as no animals are harmed in anyway.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

In my home my dogs run wild and naked.  Maybe I could video tape them....sell the tapes on late night TV.."Naked Dogs Gone Wild!  I'm going to rich!


----------



## Jay (Feb 3, 2009)

Max


----------

